# So, Who IS Milwaukee's Starting PG in 2006-2007?



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

It's a simple question.

It has been stated that Mo Williams was told he would be the starting PG next season, and in his comments when he was introduced to Milwaukee, Steve Blake was rather diplomatic about the issue.



> As long as I have an opportunity, that is all I can ask for. As far as starting, that is nothing we should make a big deal out of. We are all on the same team. We are all going to be competing with each other and trying to beat other teams. So we are just going to have to work together and move on from there.


Both have expiring deals and undoubtedly both will want to showcase themselves for future deals, and it will be interesting to see how Terry Stotts handles this.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> It's a simple question.
> 
> It has been stated that Mo Williams was told he would be the starting PG next season, and in his comments when he was introduced to Milwaukee, Steve Blake was rather diplomatic about the issue.
> 
> Both have expiring deals and undoubtedly both will want to showcase themselves for future deals, and it will be interesting to see how Terry Stotts handles this.



Mo Williams is as of now


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope Charlie Bell gets a look.

The team is going to look so different this year, I'm not sure who's going to be the best choice. Williams has proven himself in clutch situations. I haven't seen Blake play at all to have any opinion on him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Start Mo Williams, people know what he is capable of, as opposed to Blake who IMO can become a 6|7 assist player. Since both are expiring, try to somewhat keep Blake under the radar to hope to sign him to a cheaper deal.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I've heard that Mo is the starter as of now, but Blake and him will battle for it. If Blake loses he becomes 2nd string and Bell is 3rd while playing 2nd string SG.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Its Mo for now...but Blake will get it soon...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mo will probably be the starter.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mo knows the offense so he'll probably get the nod but Blake and Bell should get the chance to takeover in training camp if they work for it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Charlie can continue to improve his game I'd love for him to start. Right now though it's Mo's job.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

shookem said:


> Mo knows the offense so he'll probably get the nod but Blake and Bell should get the chance to takeover in training camp if they work for it.


 I agree with this assessment.

Also look for the final positioning to be determined during the preseason games, where I'm sure each of the guards will probably get atleast one chance to start.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

BlazerFreak, who the hell is that in your icon?

I think Williams and Blake will have a good battle for the spot. I'm also not terribly surprised to see Blake being underestimated.

Those of you who voted and/or otherwise participated in my crappy little poll, thanks. Non-participants still have time to vote before the poll closes.


----------

